# Großer Fischbesatz für den Main



## Toni_1962 (12. November 2020)

Top! Daumen hoch für die Bewirtschaftung auch im Sinne der Angler!


----------



## fishhawk (12. November 2020)

Hallo,

auf dem Foto in der Mainpost sind Schleien, Weißfsiche und Satzhechte zu sehen.

Scheint also eher dem ursprünglichen Besatzgedanken zu entsprechen, die lokalen Bestände zu stützen.

So sollte das m.M. auchs ein.

Die Eingangszeile  "Neues Futter für  Angler und Kormorane" finde ich allerdings nicht besonders lustig.


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. November 2020)

Wunderschöne Schleien - da loht doch ein Ansitz mit Dendro im Frühjahr 

R.S.


----------



## crisis (12. November 2020)

Dass man jetzt auch schon große Fließgewässer mit Besatz stützen muss finde ich alarmierend.


----------



## fishhawk (12. November 2020)

crisis schrieb:


> mit Besatz stützen muss finde ich alarmierend.


Steht ja im Artikel:  Neues Futter für Kormorane und Angler.

Dazu passen dann die Schleien und Weißfische.  Wobei diese Arten sicherlich nicht allein durch die schwarzen Vögel und die Angler dezimiert werden. 

Aber wenn man mehrere Steine gleichzeitig in einen Eimer schmeißt, wird es schwierig zu ermitteln, welcher nun Schuld am Überlaufen ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. November 2020)

crisis schrieb:


> Dass man jetzt auch schon große Fließgewässer mit Besatz stützen muss finde ich alarmierend.



Ja, Stützungsbesatz ist sinnvoll und hier spielen mehrere Sachen zusammen. In den Fließgewässern meines Vereins (Mittelfranken) sind Rotauge und Rotfeder bereits seit Jahren ganzjährig geschützt, in Oberfranken teils per Verordnung, da die Bestände massiv eingebrochen sind. Das liegt nicht an den Anglern, sondern an Kormoran, Waller und Grundel.
Auch die Hechtbestände sind in den vergangenen Jahren stark zurückgegangen, woran vermutlich auch die Grundel als Laichfresser Anteil hat, aber wohl auch die massiv steigenden Wallerbestände nicht "schuldlos" sind.

Schleien besetzen im Main finde ich hinsichtlich des Wallerbestands übrigens ziemlich witzlos. Wir haben gerade ein 10ha-Gewässer abgefischt, in dem 40 Waller zwischen 40cm und 1,70m ihre Bahnen ziehen. Keine einzige Schleie mehr drin. Das ist alles Wallerfutter. Und die sind schneller als der Angler. Wir haben bei uns z.B. beschlossen, jetzt im Herbst selbst in den Teichen keine Schleien mehr zu besetzen, weil mittlerweile überall Waller rumgeistern und die zusammen mit den Hechten bis zum Frühjahr die Schleien verputzt haben.


----------



## fishhawk (12. November 2020)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist alles Wallerfutter.


Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen.  Ich bin als Schleienfan zwar auch absolut gegen Wallerbesatz, aber es gibt auch Gewässer, wo das Nebeneinader  beider Arten einigermaßen klappt.

Hängt wie so oft von einer Reihe von Faktoren ab.

In der Naab war der Waller z.B. immer heimisch, trotzdem gab es da auch gute Schleienbestände. Auch in einigen Baggerseen klappt das einigermaßen, wenn genügend Unterstände/Kraut etc. vorhanden ist und die Schnauzbärte ausreichend Alternativfutter haben.  Da werden manche Karpfenfreaks manchmal ganz unbewußt zu Schleienfeunden.

Wie die Lage im Main ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen,  da hab ich seit fast 20 Jahren keine Karte mehr.  Da dürften sich die Verhältnisse mittlerweile deutlich geändert haben.

In  Oberfranken herrscht Besatz/Rücksetzverbot für Waller, dafür sind Rotfedern ganzjährig geschont.  Wird wohl kein Zufall sein.


----------



## feko (12. November 2020)

Der Main ist auch kein schleiengewässer. Auch Hecht hat es schwer. 
Wird sich in Zukunft ändern. 
Auch der Main klart immer mehr auf und der Zander wird es in Zukunft schwer haben. 
Es ist immer und alles ständig im Wandel


----------



## feko (12. November 2020)

crisis schrieb:


> Dass man jetzt auch schon große Fließgewässer mit Besatz stützen muss finde ich alarmierend.


Der entnahmedruck hat wie ich die letzten Jahre feststellen musste enorm zugenommen.


----------



## jobo61 (13. November 2020)

Hallo in die Runde 
Ich möchte mich mal als Zugereister auten , ich komme aus der Gegend um Worms. Das was ihr eben am Main erlebt, hat sich am Rhein schon vor Jahren zugetragen. In meiner Jugend konnte man damals mit Einer fünf Meter Stippe große Brassen und Rotaugen in stattlichen Mengen fangen. Dafür muss man sich heute schon mächtig ins Zeug legen, wenn man überhaupt was fängt. 
Einfach nur sagen es sind zu viele Angler, Grundel, oder Kormorane, ist meiner Meinung nach zu kurz gegriffen. Da spielen noch viele andere Faktoren mit. Wie zum Beispiel trockene Wetterlagen, dadurch fallen Laichplätze weg. Spritzmittel aus der Landwirtschaft (Insektensterben) Medikamentenrückstände im Abwasser, der ganze Dreck der von den Straßen ins Wasser gebracht wird, und letztlich die Veränderungen durch eingeschleppte Lebensformen seien es Fische oder Insekten. Es ist leider so, da hilft nur noch anpassen. 
Wie schon das alte Sprichwort sagt: 
Viele Hunde sind des Hasen tot.


----------



## fishhawk (13. November 2020)

Hallo,


feko schrieb:


> Der Main ist auch kein schleiengewässer.


der Hauptstrom/Fahrwasser wohl eher nicht.

In der Strecke, die ich damals befischt habe, gab es aber zahlreiche Nebengewässer wie Bauten, Baggerseen, Buchten etc. . mit Krautfeldern, Seerosen usw. .

Ich nehme mal an, dass die Fischerzunft die nicht aus Jux und Dollerei besetzt. Dafür gäbe es andere Besatzfische.

Was sich vom Besatz dann auch längerfristig halten wird, kann man nur mutmaßen.


jobo61 schrieb:


> Einfach nur sagen es sind zu viele Angler, Grundel, oder Kormorane, ist meiner Meinung nach zu kurz gegriffen.



Dürfte wie immer eine Kombination verschiedener Faktoren sein. Die müsste man rausfinden. Und dann kommt es drauf an, welche Faktoren man beeinflussen könnte.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. November 2020)

jobo61 schrieb:


> Einfach nur sagen es sind zu viele Angler, Grundel, oder Kormorane, ist meiner Meinung nach zu kurz gegriffen. Da spielen noch viele andere Faktoren mit. Wie zum Beispiel trockene Wetterlagen, dadurch fallen Laichplätze weg. Spritzmittel aus der Landwirtschaft (Insektensterben) Medikamentenrückstände im Abwasser, der ganze Dreck der von den Straßen ins Wasser gebracht wird, und letztlich die Veränderungen durch eingeschleppte Lebensformen seien es Fische oder Insekten.



Du hast meiner Meinung nach einen wichtigen Punkt vergessen: Die kontinuierlich steigende Wasserqualität und damit steigende Klarheit und sinkende Nährstoffmenge im Wasser. Der Zander wird einer der großen Verlierer der kommenden Jahrzehnte sein und die Friedfischbestände liegen in vielen Gewässern bis zu 80% unter denen der 80er Jahre. Allerdings muss man dazusagen dass man die Fische aus den Flüssen heute, mit Ausnahme der "Schadstoffsammler" wie Aal und Wels, meist bedenkenlos essen kann. Das war schon mal anders.


----------



## jobo61 (13. November 2020)

Hallo , mit dem klarer werdenden Wasser stimme ich vollkommen zu. Das ist bei uns auch so gewesen. In den 80/90 er waren Barben und Nasen das Besondere, fast schon Exoten. Heutzutage fängt man sie mehr als andere Fische. Die Stellrute auf Zander war fast immer draußen, und hat oft Fisch gebracht. Das ist heute nicht mehr der Fall. 
Aber es sind oft nicht die Großen , augenscheinlichen Dinge die Veränderungen bringen. Eher die vielen , oftmals nicht so direkt sichtbaren Dinge , die sich aber auch summieren. 
Ich finde es aber auf alle Fälle gut dass man versucht der Sache entgegen zu wirken. Und nicht nur achselzuckend zuschaut. 

Es verdient auch ein Lob an die Fischerzunft.

Nix machen ist auch keine Lösung , egal wie man persönlich die Maßnahmen einschätzt


----------



## rheinfischer70 (13. November 2020)

Ich finde diese Besatzaktionen machen nur Sinn, wenn die Bestandsentwicklung verfolgt wird.
Ich erlebe oft, dass massig Schleien besetzt werden, die Rückfänge gegen 0 tendieren.
Da sind Regenbogenforellen noch effektiver.
Dassebe hat man oft auch mit Zanderbesatz. Die Besatzkosten je gefangenen Fisch sind unglaublich.


----------



## DenizJP (13. November 2020)

wobei zumindest das Thema Besatz und Zander in Hessen ja kein Ding mehr ist....


----------



## crisis (13. November 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> wobei zumindest das Thema Besatz und Zander in Hessen ja kein Ding mehr ist....


Wieso?


----------



## DenizJP (13. November 2020)

seit 2017 gilt der Zander ja nicht als heimische Art in Hessen und der Besatz in fließenden Gewässern ist nach meinem Wissen ja verboten.


----------



## fishhawk (13. November 2020)

Hallo,


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Besatzaktionen machen nur Sinn, wenn die Bestandsentwicklung verfolgt wird.
> Ich erlebe oft, dass massig Schleien besetzt werden, die Rückfänge gegen 0 tendieren.
> Da sind Regenbogenforellen noch effektiver.


kommt halt drauf an, was man als Sinn von Besatzmaßnahmen ansieht.

Wenn Besatz dazu dienen soll, dass Angler möglichst einfach maßige Fische fangen und entnehmen können, hättest Du wohl recht.

Wenn Besatz der Unterstützung der heimischen Bestandsentwicklung dienen soll, spielt die Rückfangquote kaum eine Rolle. 
Da käme es dann eher drauf an, ob sich die Fische im Gewässer halten und abwachsen, auch wenn sie kaum gefangen werden.


----------



## feko (13. November 2020)

Fische in ein ungeeignetes Biotop zu setzen ist unsinnig. 
Kann man drehen und wenden wie man will.


----------



## fishhawk (13. November 2020)

Hallo,


feko schrieb:


> Fische in ein ungeeignetes Biotop zu setzen ist unsinnig.


Da stimme ich dir zu.

Abee mit dieser Meinung rennt man bei einer verbreiteten Klientel von Anglern keine offenen Türen ein.


----------



## crisis (18. November 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> seit 2017 gilt der Zander ja nicht als heimische Art in Hessen und der Besatz in fließenden Gewässern ist nach meinem Wissen ja verboten.


Der Zander hat in Hessen keine Schonzeit mehr. Dass er als nicht heimische Fischart in Fließgewässern nicht mehr besetzt werden dürfte ist mir neu. Wo soll das stehen?


----------



## DenizJP (18. November 2020)

oder interpretiere ich das falsch?


----------



## fishhawk (18. November 2020)

Hallo,


DenizJP schrieb:


> oder interpretiere ich das falsch?


das hast Du schon richtig interpretiert. 

Gilt m.W. auch für Wels, Rapfen, Regenbogenforelle, Bachsaibling, Karpfen und Giebel.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. November 2020)

crisis schrieb:


> Der Zander hat in Hessen keine Schonzeit mehr. Dass er als nicht heimische Fischart in Fließgewässern nicht mehr besetzt werden dürfte ist mir neu. Wo soll das stehen?


Das steht ganz klar in der Fischereiverordnung und wird in Hessen knallhart von den Behörden durchgesetzt. Wie fishhawk schreibt, dürfen dort ebenfalls Karpfen & Co. nicht mehr besetzt werden. Ich glaube Moderliechen geht noch 

So etwas kommt raus, wenn Ideologen Macht bekommen.


----------



## fishhawk (18. November 2020)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> So etwas kommt raus, wenn Ideologen Macht bekommen.



Ehrlich gesagt kann ich diese Ideologie besser nachvollziehen, als die Besatzpolitik mancher Vereine.

An Fließgewässern oder sonstigen Gewässern, wo man nicht einfach mal den Stöpsel ziehen kann um etwaige "Sünden" wieder rückgängig zu machen, sollte der Nachhaltigkeitsgedanke m.E. schon ne größere Rolle spielen.

Den Angelzirkus kann man ja dann auf die Teichanlagen verlagern.

In Hessen dürfen übrigens auch Aale nur in Gewässer besetzt werden, die nicht gegen Fischwechsel abgesperrt sind.

Sollte m.E. eigentlich gerade in  der momentane Situation selbstverständlich sein.


----------



## crisis (19. November 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> oder interpretiere ich das falsch?


Du hast Recht. Ich habe die Fischereiverordnung lediglich überflogen und dabei übersehen, dass § 8.1 in Abschnitt 1 und 2 aufgeteilt ist. Im zweiten Teil steht der Zander als Art, die nur in stehenden Gewässern besetzt werden darf. Wieder was gelernt.


----------

